# CCW While Deer Hunting



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Now that it's legal to carry your concealed weapon (as long as you have a valid CCW license) while you hunt in Ohio, how many will carry this year during the state wide deer gun season?

I know I'll be carrying my trusty 45. on my hip.

How about you?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can see carrying in bow season, but why the need for another gun during gun season? I don't have a problem with it, but it seem unnecessary.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I generally figure a slug from a 12 or 20 ga is enough deterrent. Maybe im lazy and do not want to carry the extra pound or 3. Once I return to the vehicle and case my hunting firearm then i will re-arm with the concealed.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope.

I agree with the others - don't see any need when I am carrying a long gun with 3 shots and 7 other slugs on my person.

Bow season - yes; gun season - no.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I will carry, but then again im hunting with a single shot 375 winchester


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

BigV said:


> Now that it's legal to carry your concealed weapon (as long as you have a valid CCW license) while you hunt in Ohio, how many will carry this year during the state wide deer gun season?
> 
> I know I'll be carrying my trusty 45. on my hip.
> 
> How about you?


I hunt with an in-line muzzle loader.
I feel more comfortable having back-up...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I will carry for sure. I'm hunting with an Encore and want the backup. I own land and get sick of all the scumbags trespassing and I will feel much better with my 45. Even if I had my shotgun I would want the extra protection.


----------

